# Cycling jacket



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm after a decent but not too expensive jacket for cycling, needs to be wet and wind proof but also not to thick so I can wear it in summer when biking to work and on rides.

I've seen a cheap one in sports direct but not too sure if its going Tao be any good.


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

IME anything that is truly rain proof is likely to be too warm in temperatures much above 10C to 13C, especially if it isn't raining, unless you ride quite slowly or your ride is short.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Goretex or nothing


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm afraid you only get what you pay for, more true to cycling than anything else I've come across...

I've been there done that in the past, and always end up buying decent kit, that doesn't leak or fall apart after a couple of months use!

If your a fine weather rider, then you might get away with it, but if you intend to crack the miles up in all weathers, then you gotta get some decent kit.

Gore kit is very good, and although it's a bit pricey, it'll last longer than the cheaper options that you might be considering, and it will keep out the wind/rain in the meantime....

Pays your money and takes your choice :thumb:


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Gore Phantom!


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Altura Jackets are great I use both tjer windproof and Nightvision Jackets they are just brilliant. I ride all year round in winter and -4 conditions i kust wear a base layer under the windproof. Nice and toasty.



Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Wiggle's dhb range is also good value for money along with Altura.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb/cycling-waterproof-jackets/

Along with shoes and a cycling helmet a good comfortable waterproof jacket is worth the investment if you're more than just a recreational cyclist.

I have a dhb jacket for winter and a light weight rain jacket that I can fold up really small and carry with me for the summer.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

get a funkier rain jacket, bought one myself few weeks ago as a cheap jacket to cycle to work and can't fault it for the price


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

I've got a Lusso coat. It's kind of a neoprene material. It's also made in the UK.

It's great for near 15 degrees and I've been out in minus 5. It's amazing how warm it keeps me yet cool in warmer weather when it's so thin. Well recommended.

I would definately buy from a bike shop rather than mail order as only you can judge what you really want.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Gore Bike Wear Goretex Windstopper jacket.
I'm currently using it with the back panel removed & the sleeves zipped out.

It's perfectly waterproof & highly breathable, but eventually it'll leak in very heavy rain through the (untaped) seams. I also have a Gore Bike Wear 'Path' Goretex Paclite jacket for when it's really 'orrible & wet. But this is in honestly overkill on anything but a very wet day.

Layer underneath the shell jacket according to temp. Avoid, avoid, avoid cotton as your base layer.

I commute +/- 5000km a year, all year round, in Frankfurt.

i cannot recommend Gore Bike Wear gear strongly enough.


----------



## Billy Whizz (Dec 15, 2009)

The Paclite is a fantastic jacket, when you know your in for it, then you'll thank God you stumped up the money....

Theres nothing wrong with Altura's or Endura's but ultimately, both these and others have let me down 

But the Paclite after several years of everyday use in all weathers has proved to be a great choice. They do lack a bit of breathability, but that compromise is worthwhile if it's keeping the elements out.

If I lost it, or it finally cracked up....guess where I'd be heading?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Unless it is monsoon weather then I dont bother with a rain jacket as i'm only going to end up soaked from the boil in the bag effects anyway wearing a jacket. Much better to just get wet.

The secret is to keep the wind off you. I use a simple windproof gilet which has a mesh back when it's chilly or wet. Lets the heat out to stop the boil in the bag effects but keeps the chill off your upperbody to keep you warm.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Or, get a Windstopper jacket with removable sleeves, and have the best of all possible worlds....
Don't want to come across as banging the drum too much for it, but it really is a cracking piece of kit. I don't sweat any more in it with the back panel removed than with a standard gilet.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Cheers for all the comments guys.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gore-tex Active jacket :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Billy Whizz said:


> I'm afraid you only get what you pay for, more true to cycling than anything else I've come across...
> 
> I've been there done that in the past, and always end up buying decent kit, that doesn't leak or fall apart after a couple of months use!
> 
> ...


Well said!:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

EX MOD Goretex end of discussion.. for the price you cant fault them I have tried event / Gill cycling jackets even my "going out" goretex sprayway 
(the gill is ok on steady rides) but they cant beat the robustness of the army goretex ive stacked a few times and it still looks like new......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/British-A...ctables_Militaria_LE&var=&hash=item232a1ddee9


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have Altura Nightvision which is great in bad weather but contains too much heat for summer riding.


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

andy monty said:


> EX MOD Goretex end of discussion.. for the price you cant fault them I have tried event / Gill cycling jackets even my "going out" goretex sprayway
> (the gill is ok on steady rides) but they cant beat the robustness of the army goretex ive stacked a few times and it still looks like new......
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/British-A...ctables_Militaria_LE&var=&hash=item232a1ddee9


I've got one of these for general use, and yes they're excellent,

*HOWEVER
*
I think cyclists need all the visibility aids they can get, rather than camouflage....


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Millzer said:


> I've got one of these for general use, and yes they're excellent,
> 
> *HOWEVER
> *
> I think cyclists need all the visibility aids they can get, rather than camouflage....


fair call i usually use it when mountain biking...

However some of the RAF and Royal navy ones come with reflective patches....

or you could go the whole hog......

http://www.ishop.co.uk/item/theoutdoors/nip3.html










somehow i think you would be given plenty of room....


----------



## Alton (May 16, 2013)

Well,I don;t know that about the cycling jackets but i know about the
cycling importance for keep fitness of the body.Cycling work so good for
reduce the extra body weight and fat.So i like the cycling work for keep
fitness of the body...


----------

